# Michael Palmer coming to Hendersonville, NC March 25, 2016



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

It will be nice for Mike to travel South. You have a great opportunity to learn from him. We had him in Maine last weekend (where we don't need to worry about snake bite.)


----------



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm going to see him tomorrow. Looking forward to this

http://www.sneba.com/program.htm


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

micheal you should post your upcoming schedule for us all


----------

